# Our Goal is Cheese!



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)

Jet-Powered Cheese Wedge is a Real and Could Be Yours for $16K* 




*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)

Cheeseburger Pie recipe


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)

The Cheese Poet   (LINK)




"James McIntyre was a Scottish-born, Canadian poet who became well known as “The Cheese Poet” due to the fact that he lived in, and wrote about, that area of the country famous for its dairy produce.  His work was often met with derision but he was never discouraged from writing, despite a lack of genuine literary talent". 

"McIntyre was a popular member of the community and much in demand as a public speaker at social functions and the like.  He loved the area and was inspired enough to write about not only the dairy industry but also about the natural beauty of the country.  One of his most famous poems is the charming _Oxford Cheese Ode"_.  Here are the opening two verses and then the final verse:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 9, 2020)

"cheesberger, cheeseberger, cheeseberger, cheeseberger!!"


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2020)

Chips no Coke, Pepsi.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

A poet's hope........





“A poet’s hope: to be,
like some valley cheese,
local, but prized elsewhere.”

– W. H. Auden (1907–1973)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

*Sonnet to a Stilton Cheese*

Stilton, thou shouldst be living at this hour
And so thou art. Nor losest grace thereby;
England has need of thee, and so have I–
She is a Fen. Far as the eye can scour,
League after grassy league from Lincoln tower
To Stilton in the fields, she is a Fen.
Yet this high cheese, by choice of fenland men,
Like a tall green volcano rose in power.
Plain living and long drinking are no more,
And pure religion reading “Household Words”,
And sturdy manhood sitting still all day
Shrink, like this cheese that crumbles to its core;
While my digestion, like the House of Lords,
The heaviest burdens on herself doth lay.

– G. K Chesterton (1874-1936)




Chesterton famously said, “poets have been mysteriously silent on the subject of cheese.”


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)

*Chesterton on Cheese*
"Poets have been mysteriously silent on the subject of cheese.  Virgil, if I remember right, refers to it several times, but with too much Roman restraint. He does not let himself go on cheese.  The only other poet I can think of just now who seems to have had some sensibility on the point was the nameless author of the nursery rhyme which says: *“If all the trees were bread and cheese”* — which is, indeed a rich and gigantic vision of the higher gluttony.  If all the trees were bread and cheese there would be considerable deforestation in any part of England where I was living.  Wild and wide woodlands would reel and fade before me as rapidly as they ran after Orpheus".





G.K. Chesterton died June 14, 1936.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 12, 2020)

No explanation necessary me thinks!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2020)

*If All the World Were Apple Pie    *
*Nursery Rhyme*

If all the world were apple pie,
And all the sea were ink,
And all the trees were bread and cheese,
What would we have to drink?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2020)

*The Cheese Nuns of Connecticut

The Abbey of Regina Laudis, founded in 1947 in Bethlehem, Connecticut, U.S.A., is a community of contemplative Benedictine women dedicated to the praise of God through prayer and work. *

Because the Bethlehem CT cheese is made with the raw milk of our hand-milked cows without the addition of commercial cultures of bacteria or fungi, it provides a model for the study of microbial ecology within a natural environment. When our Community made the decision in 1987 to send four of our members to the University of Connecticut for advanced degrees in agriculture, the biodiversity of cheese-ripening fungi became the basis of Mother Noella Marcellino's doctoral research in Microbiology.

With the aid of a Fulbright Scholarship and a subsequent three-year fellowship from the _Institut National de la Recherche Agronomique_ (INRA), she was privileged to travel to six traditional cheese-making regions of France to collect native strains of the yeast-like fungus _Geotrichum candidum_ and to assess its biochemical and genetic diversity in her host laboratory.

https://abbeyofreginalaudis.org/index.html






Mother Noella on the Science and Spirituality of Cheesemaking
https://www.cbsnews.com/video/mother-noella-on-the-science-and-spirituality-of-cheesemaking/#x

In this web exclusive, Mother Noella, a Benedictine Nun of the Abbey of Regina Laudis, talks with correspondent Mo Rocca about enzymes—the catalyst in the traditional cheesemaking process—and how they relate to the spiritual. You can, she says, find the universe in a microbe.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

Tish said:


> View attachment 133193


My favorite movie.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

This is the love of my life.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 12, 2020)

I couldn't help thinking of Monty Python's 'The Life Of Brian' and 'Blessed Are The Cheesemakers'


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

https://www.parmigianoreggiano.com/product-history/​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 13, 2020)

This Cheese Advert won a best TV advertisement 2010


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)

Treacle said:


> This Cheese Advert won a best TV advertisement 2010


OMG Treacle, I almost left the video, but I thought.... NO, they just can't do this to that mouse! LOL... I've got to get some of that Nolan's!


----------



## Treacle (Nov 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> OMG Treacle, I almost left the video, but I thought.... NO, they just can't do this to that mouse! LOL... I've got to get some of that Nolan's!


@RadishRose I nearly left it myself and thought how could anyone make an advertisement like that, how cruel, but like you, I carried on and I just loved the 'animated mouse' overcoming the 'adversity'. Just didn't like the mouse traps! Wasn't sure whether to put this in the post but it was the end piece of the mouse succeeding/triumphant that made me feel there was a'psychological' message somewhere there. Hasn't convinced me to buy the cheese but rather to save a mouse!
My partner bought some stinking bishop cheese and as the name suggests it was 'stinking' so I did not want it in the fridge, but as it was winter time I suggested  the garage. I also predicted a mouse would turn up. We hadn't had any for years. Well I was proved right.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2020)

_The 10 Best Classic Rock Songs About Cheese__ (LINK)_




_Garcia holding his prized bottle of Lite House Bleu Cheese in 1972._

_  1 - “Smoke on the Cheddar” by Deep Purple (1972) 
  2 - “Stella Bleu Cheese” by The Grateful Dead (1973) 
  3 - “Don’t Stop Cheesin’” by Journey (1981) 
  4 - “Another Brie in the Wall, Part 2” by Pink Floyd (1979) 
  5 - “Gouda After Midnight” by Judas Priest (1980) 
  6 - “Another One Bites The Crust” by Queen (1980) 
  7 - “Brie, I’m Gonna Eat You” by Led Zeppelin (1969) 
  8 - “Colby Jack and Diane” by John Cougar Mellencamp (1982) 
  9 - “Mozzarella In A Bottle” by The Police (1979) 
10 - “Sweet Cheese” by Black Sabbath 





Osbourne offering his bandmates a delicious spread in 1972. _


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimmy Buffett - Cheeseburger In Paradise


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 133565



That's brilliant LOL


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)

Some vintage cheese - world's largest cheddar block, New York World’s Fair, 1964​




Mr and Mrs Cheese


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 20, 2020)

Did you know that even though Wisconsin is known for its cheese and dairy production, California out produces Wisconsin in that product?

Weird, huh!

Tony


----------



## Treacle (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

_*Cheese, The Musical*_​


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _*Cheese, The Musical*_​


That was a STAR performance!


----------



## Treacle (Nov 21, 2020)

https://www.livestrong.com/article/473849-the-effects-of-eating-cheese-late-at-night/


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> That was a STAR performance!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2020)

_Cheese is milk's leap
towards immortality_
    - _Clifton Fadiman_​


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2020)

Forget the turkey....stuff YOURSELF with Mac & Cheese!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 26, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Nov 28, 2020)

https://www.guinnessworldrecords.co...b_comment_id=900457413306127_1045756805442853


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2020)

SpaceX Space Cheese ​The first privately-owned space capsule to orbit and land carried a secret payload: a wheel of Le Brouère. 

"Artisans craft small batches of _Le Brouère_ using milk from grass-fed cows, molded in patterned wood. It tastes a bit like Gruyère, and makes a splendid accompaniment to bread, nuts, and crisp fruit. According to a manufacturer, Le Brouère makes a “dynamic and compelling” grilled cheese. SpaceX Chief Executive Elon Musk decided it was also well-suited for launching into orbit".









"In 2010, the rocket venture formally known as Space Exploration Technologies Corp. announced a “secret payload” aboard the maiden flight of their Dragon spacecraft. Fearing the secret cheese would distract press from the actual point of the mission, Musk refrained from revealing anything about it until the project was completed".


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)

National Anthem for Cheddar​


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)

*Silent Cheese.........! 




 *


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2020)

Cheese Slide


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> *The Cheese Nuns of Connecticut
> 
> The Abbey of Regina Laudis, founded in 1947 in Bethlehem, Connecticut, U.S.A., is a community of contemplative Benedictine women dedicated to the praise of God through prayer and work. *
> 
> ...


Dolores Hart, a former Hollywood actress, (Where The Boys Are) has been a Nun there for many years now.  She is a member of the Academy Awards Board.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 9, 2020)

Weirdest Cheeses on Earth : Photos : Cooking Channel | Kitchen Adventures: Scientific Recipes for Super Food Nerds : Cooking Channel | Cooking Channel (cookingchanneltv.com)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Dolores Hart, a former Hollywood actress, (Where The Boys Are) has been a Nun there for many years now.  She is a member of the Academy Awards Board.


I remember her. She was in the movie "Where The Boys Are". I posted an article about the Cheese Nuns early in this thread if you want to see more. Although I knew Dolores had entered a convent, I didn't know it was this one!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2020)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2020)

https://cheese.com/

Find over 1833 specialty cheeses from 74 countries in the world's greatest cheese resource.​


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


What are these?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2021)

Cheese Be My Valentine!


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Feb 13, 2021)

Whoa! This is some "Gooey Cheesy Heaven"
like I've never EVER seen before! Don't try this at home
...and as if that's not enough, they drizzle spiced honey on it


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott Moore


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2021)

Cute cheese serving plate with cover.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Didn't that used to come in a spray can like whip cream comes in?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Didn't that used to come in a spray can like whip cream comes in?


Gee whiz, I mean cheeze whiz, I don't remember it being sold in a can, Dob.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2021)

​Saganaki – Authentic Greek Fried Cheese​
The authentic Greek cheese appetizer: Crunchy on the outside, melted cheese on the inside and warm.




If you have ever visited a Greek restaurant in the US, you have surely come across the flaming saganaki, also known as the flaming cheese. While saganaki, fried or pan-seared cheese has always existed, the flaming cheese is a Greek-American thing. It was invented by the owner of the Parthenon restaurant in Greektown in Chicago in the late 60’s, and since then has been a fixture in most Greek restaurants. When you order this flaming cheese, the waiter will pour some brandy or ouzo and set it on fire and yell “OPA”, which is an exclamation to express surprise, admiration or wonder, it is not the cheese that is on fire, but the plate. The cheese is fried in a small pan on the stovetop and then transferred to a dish or little pan. The word saganaki actually means a little pan and that’s where the name comes from.

​


​


----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2021)

OPA!


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2021)

A Drug Dealer’s Photo of Cheese Leads to His Arrest​










“Carl Stewart was involved in supplying large amounts of class A and B drugs, but was caught out by his love of Stilton cheese, after sharing a picture of a block of it in his hand through EncroChat. His palm and fingerprints were analyzed from this picture and it was established they belonged to Stewart,” Detective Inspector Lee Wilkinson said.
https://petapixel.com/2021/05/26/a-drug-dealers-photo-of-cheese-leads-to-his-arrest/


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2021)

_Welcome to Cheese Town!



_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2021)




----------

